

Viskit.js - The javascript charting library - nuwanbando
http://wso2.github.com/viskit/
Viskit.js is more than just a charting library. It solves the data filtering part as well for your visualizations. Viskit has inbuilt constructs such as data filters and providers so the chart creators can easily retrieve the required data from a data service.<p>Viskit is open sourced and available under Apache2.0 licence.
======
gildas
A library should not create so much global variables. It seems a lot of them
are undeclared.

------
taf2
None of the examples work in ios chrome

~~~
nuwanbando
Examples uses the uncompressed js file, so it will take about 2 seconds to
load, will migrate to the minified version asap.

